# Rent Allowance



## lalabobo (26 Jul 2007)

Hi,

I am currently working full time earning 32000 per year before tax, I will be going on maternity leave in November and when i return to work i will only be able to work part time, leaving me with very little money to pay rent.
I am currently living with my boyfriend but dont have to pay rent as my parents allow us to live rent free in their extension. Just wondering if anyone knows if i would be entitled to any rent allowances from social welfare?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jul 2007)

Why would you get rent allowance if you don't pay rent?!


----------



## Zahara (27 Jul 2007)

Hi, I have similar question? I work full time, I am a single mother, 25k pa, would I qualify for any rent allowance?
I get 200 Eur child maintenance a month. I always thought that only if you are on social benefit and unemployed you can get rent allowance? Any advice on this question is much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jul 2007)

Zahara said:


> Hi, I have similar question? I work full time, I am a single mother, 25k pa, would I qualify for any rent allowance?



Depends on the means test. Probably best to just apply and see what happens.


----------



## Plek Trum (27 Jul 2007)

lalabobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working full time earning 32000 per year before tax, I will be going on maternity leave in November and when i return to work i will only be able to work part time, leaving me with very little money to pay rent.
> I am currently living with my boyfriend but dont have to pay rent as my parents allow us to live rent free in their extension. Just wondering if anyone knows if i would be entitled to any rent allowances from social welfare?


 

Why would you apply for rent allowance when you are not being charged to live there?????


----------



## lalabobo (27 Jul 2007)

Sorry I wasnt clear enough, I am not paying rent at the moment as i am living with parents, will be moving out as soon as i have my baby and we dont know if we would be entitled to any allowances.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jul 2007)

The means test link above outlines the qualification criteria for rent allowance.


----------



## fjgh15 (29 Jul 2007)

From memory, to qualify for rent allowance, you have to supply evidence that you've paid rent for accommodation for the previous 6 months, not necessarily at the address that you're applying for the rent allowance for.
Do check the lastest regs, though, and good luck with the baby.


----------



## NewLifeBegin (24 Aug 2007)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...hemes/rent_supplement/?searchterm=rent limits
Check out this website.  It tells you if you are entitled to rent.


----------



## gipimann (24 Aug 2007)

Rent Supplement is not generally payable to persons in employment (with exceptions for training schemes, back to work schemes or FAS courses).


----------



## buckrodgers (26 Aug 2007)

You should look into fis - family income supplement. They take into account all your bills, loans etc. It is a very good scheme, a bit awkward to getat first but worth the hassle.


----------



## busymam (28 Aug 2007)

buckrodgers said:


> You should look into fis - family income supplement. They take into account all your bills, loans etc. It is a very good scheme, a bit awkward to getat first but worth the hassle.


 
Sorry Buckrogers but that is *not *true. I wish it was!

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw22.html#5


----------



## buckrodgers (28 Aug 2007)

Hi busymam, I got the fis a good few years back and I am almost certain they took my loans into account. It is a long time ago and I dont remember exactly but I am 99% sure.


----------



## Welfarite (28 Aug 2007)

Loans are not taken into account ...Busymam's link is the correct info. If loans 9i.e loan repayments) were taken inot account, people would abuse the system by taking out loans in order to qualify for FIS if they were barely over the income limits. FIS is meant as a support to those on lower wages.


----------



## NewLifeBegin (28 Aug 2007)

I here about the FIS on a regular basis.  Don't you need to have at least one child for this extra income if needed?​


----------



## Welfarite (28 Aug 2007)

NewLifeBegin said:


> I here about the FIS on a regular basis. Don't you need to have at least one child for this extra income if needed?​


Yes


----------



## bonbon (4 Sep 2007)

the website for rent allowance is not correct. if you wish to apply for full rent allowance you must first have your name down on a local housing list and have someone come out and assess your living situation, they will see if the place you are living is suitable and then you will get points and your name will be on the housing list. because the waiting list is so long(5+ years) you go to the local social welfare relieving officer and tell her you want to apply for rent allowance. you look for a private rented accomadation (make sure the landlord takes rent allowance, most dont) and get an ornage form filled in by the landlord, bring it to the housing authority and they will fill in your form to say you are on teh list and have not been offered accomodation by them then bring the form back to the relieving officer and they will stamp it and u can go ahead and move into your apartment/house. you can only earn 90 euro a week working plus your lone parents before they take the remainder off your allowance a month. i think the current rate is 900e a month (depending which county u go to) and if your apartment is over this they will not pay it for you. if it is 900 then they will pay say 825 and you pay the remainder. if you find a place over the limit the landlord cud just say that the rent is within the limit and u pay the remainder urself


----------

